# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  اشهر خلطة طبيعية للتسمين ودع النحافه في اسبوع من 3الى 9 كيلو+ الف تجربة

## وسيطة صلاله

بعد النجاح الخيييييييييييييييالي والي فوق الوصف لخلطه التسمين 
رجعت اكتب لك الموضوع من جديد بعد ما اغلق بسبب وصول عدد الزوار الد اكثر من 22 الف زائر 


انا كنت كاتبه ان الخلطه تزيد في اسبوع من 3 الى 5 كيلو 
بس المفاجاءه الكبري 
انا الخلطه تزيد في اسبوع من 3 الى 9 كيلو 

المنتج قمه في الروعه 
اولا مجرررررررب 

ثانيا طبيعي 

ثالثا ابدا ابدا ابدا ماترجع النحافه بعد ما توقفي المنتج الا عاد اذا انت سويت او سويتي رجيم 
المنتج عباره عن عسل مخلوط في مكسرات وعنبر واعشاب تزيد الوزن 
وطعمه في قمه الروعه 

شو الي يميز هالخلطه عن باقي الخلطات؟؟؟؟؟
انها تفتح الشهية بشكل خيالي الا هستيري يخليك تأكل وتأكل 
وتزيد الوزن بكامل الجسم وتعطي نشاط وطاقه وتقوي العظام 
بجد روعه روعه روعه 

ليش انا كذا اتكلم بثقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاني مثل ما قلت مجربه 
اختي جربتها وزاد وزنها في 6 ايام 3 كيلو 
العلبة تكفي لمده 15 يوم ومفروض في ال 15 يوم تزيد 5 او 6 كيلو 
والتجربة الثانية وحده من الاهل وماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن دعت النحافه بشكل ملحوووووووووظ ومن العلبة الاولى 
التجربة الثالثة وحده جدا نحيفة وطويله اخذت علبة وفي 3 ايام صارت تأكل بشكل ملحوظ غداء وعشاء فطور لا ومن بين الوجبات وع طول في اليوم الرابع جيت واخذت اربع علب
من خلصت الخمس علب كانت وزنها 50 تقريبا تو 72 


بجد اقسم بالله كل التجارب حقيقية وجربتها في الاهل حتى انزل هالمنتج وانا واثقة كل الثقة 

هالمنتج لا يستخدم لي الحوامل لانه بيكبر حجم الجنين
مع انه حتى للحوامل في الاشهر الاولى اااااااااامن بس انا الى حامل ما ابيعها افضل لين تولد 

حاليا متوفر عندي الخلطه وسعرها 15 ريال تكفي 10ايام
وتستخدم 3 مرات في اليوم ملعقه قبل الاكل 
وكل ما زيدتي في عدد الملاعق عادي مثلا اربع بس عاد تحملي الشهيه المفتوحه بختصار نام بالمطبخ حتى تكون قريب من الاكل 
تااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع

- - - Updated - - -

بحط لكم الاستفسارات والاسئله الي دوم يسالها الزباين :


الخلطه من ايش تتكون؟
من عسل ومكسرات واعشاب تزيد الوزن وعنبر

عنبر؟؟؟؟؟ مو العنبر يعطي سمنه كبيررررة ومفرطه ؟

لا طبعا هالعنبر مخفف جدا وممزوج مع عده اشياء فيعطي زياده بشكل حلو ومتناسق 0 والعنبر انواع في المركز جدا الى شوي منه يعطي سمنه مفرطة وفي ايام قليلة جدا 0 ويسبب علامات وشقوق بجسم نتجه السمننه الكبيرة جدا في ايام 
واصلا سعر العنبر المركز الحجر الصغير جدا ما يقل سعره عن 500 ريال وطالع جدا غالي 
ولو كان الخلطه فيها عنبر بهالتركيز ما كان سعرها 15 ريال .

دام العنبر مخفف جدا عيل شو السر في الزياده وفتح الشهية في هالخلطه ؟

السر الاساسي الاعشاب الي فيه والي تساعد ع زياده الوزن وتفتح الشهية وهالاعشاب متوفره فقط في ماليزيا ومأخوذه من مختصين واصحاب خبرة ودرايه وبمعيار ونسب مدروسه وكمل مع هالاعشاب العسل والمكسرات العنبر وطلعت الخلاصة خلطه امنه وطبيعية ومضمونه . انا بأمانه اشوف هالخلطه كنز وطحنا عليه وبتحل معانا الكثير مع النحافههل الخلطه امنه ومكوناتها طبيعيه ؟
اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد امنه وطبيعية والدليل تستخدم حتى للاطفال من سن4 سنوات وطالع

شو فايد الخلطه ؟

تزيد الوزن بشكل جدا جدا جدا جدا ملحوظ + تفتح الشهيه بشكل هستيري بجد ماابالغ +تقوي العظام + تعطي طاقه وحيويه لجسم +تقوي جهاز المناعه بالجسم 

كيف تفتح الشهية بشك هستيري ؟

بمعنى انك مثلا تتغدا وتأكل الي بصحن كامل وتكون مررررررررررررررره شبعان تجلس دقايق عادي جدا جدا تأكل نفس الكمية ومن بعدها تحلى ومن بعدها تشرب عصاير 
يعني يصير عندك الاكل عادي مو عذاب ومعاناه مثل قبل 
وتاكل بكمية اكبر عن قبل 
يعني مثل اخوي كان بعافية يأكل شوارما وحده تو ما شاء الله خمسة شوارما يأكلها عادي جدا ووراهم كوب كبيرررررر عصير طازج 
عشان كذا الاخوان والاخوات يزيدوا من 4 الى 5 كيلو في اسبوع

شو يفضل تسوي وانت تستخدم الخلطه ؟؟

يفضل الاكثار من شرب السوائل واااااااااااااااايد يساعد هالشي ع سرعه زياده الوزن


متى اقدر اوقف عن استخدام الخلطه ؟
من توصل للوزن المطلوب توقفها بشكل تدريجي 
يعني بدل ما تستخدمها كل يوم 
تستخدمها 4 مرات في الاسبوع 
وبعدين 3 وبعدين مرتين 
لين تشوف شهيتك عادي تاكل بشكل طبيعي 
وبكذا يثبت الوزن

كم معدل الزياده الاكيده في اسبوع ؟؟

انا ذكرت انا الخلطه تزيد 5 كيلو الى 6 في اسبوعين
بس النتايج كانت مبهرررررررررررررررررررره كل الى اخذوا الخلطه زادوا في اسبوع من 4 الى 5 كيلو مو في اسبوعين

كيف استخدم الخلطه في رمضان ؟

ملعقه قبل ما تفطر وملعقه ع ساعه 9 مثلا وملعقه قبل السحور

اخاف استخدمها في رمضان واجوع وايد بالنهار ؟؟؟

لا ابدا . لانك من يأذن المغرب لين يأذن الفجر وانت في أكل واكل واكل . فتنام وبطنك ع الاخر فشي طبيعي بنهار ما تحس بجوع لانك ما شالله ما قصرت بأكل بالليل . وهذا عن تجربه 

هل يروح الوزن الي زدته بعد التوقف عن استخدام الخلطه ؟
لا والله ابدا ما يروح الا اذا انت سويتي رجيم 

اشلون نضمن ان الخلطه بالفعل تزيد الوزن ؟؟

والله انها تزيد الوزن بحكم التجارب 
قبل ما انزلها جربتها في الاهل 
ثانيا بعد ما نزلتها بعت كميات كبيرة في السبلة وكنت اخذ ارقامهم واتواصل معهم بعد 3 ايام من الاستخدام والحمد لله الكل لاحظ الفرق الكبير في كميه الاكل والشهية الكبير وخلال اسبوع ارجع اتواصل معاهم وكان الكل زايد من 4 الى 5 كيلو وانا طلبت من الكل يكتب تجربته بالموضوع . والحمدلله خلال 3 ايام الي اخذوا رجعوا اخذوا كميات اكبر لانه خلال 3 ايام كانت النتيجه واضح جدا جدا

واخيرررررررررا طريقه الدفع ؟ 
عن طريق ايداع المبلغ في رقم الحساب في بنك مسقط 

يالله ياشباب ويا شابات الي يريد نيو لوك ومضموووووووون 
ويودع عالم النحافه مو في شهر الا في اسبوع ومضمووووووووووون عاد 5 كيلو في اسبوع مو شوي حماااااااااااس
انا اول كنت اقول مضمووووووون ومضمووووووون وعندي بس تجارب في الاهل 
بس بعد ما عرضتها بسبله وشفت تجاااااااااارب الكل والمبهررررررررررررره 
عاد شكلي ما بكتب رفع لموضوع الا بكتب مضضمووووون بأذن الله 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ
]للتواصل 96969656 واتس اب
او مكالمه او رساله نصيه ع نفس الرقم
من خارج سلطنة عمان اضافة فتح الخط 00968
0096896969656

- - - Updated - - -

رقم الحساب في بنك مسقط 
باسم منى 
muna
0402014418790013

لا اعتمد أي طلبيه الا بصوره ايداع الدفع
ترسل ع واتس اب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## وسيطة صلاله

هذي فقط بعض التجارب
بسم الله 
التجربه الاولى للعضو البلوشي888

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيت اعرض لكم تجربتي أنا خذيت علبة وحد بس وأستخدمتها في اسبوع واحد وخلصت العلبه
بس بصراح زاد وزني 4 كيلو خلال هذا الاسبوع 
والوالد والولده من بعد ما شافو الفرق الحين يقولو لي أطلب غيرها ...... 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ
التجربه الثانية 
من العضو قيود النفس


Back تبعا نايسسو

احلى up لعيون العثووله وسيطه 

بصراحه هالموضوع يستحق يدرج فوق ضمن الاعلانات ف بنر خاص. لأن موضوع يستأهل الرفع. 
ف يا ليت أصحاب الخبرات. بهالسوالف سؤالف البنرات والاعلانات وكدا يعني

يتفضل مشكور ويعمل له وإجد زين 
وشكرا 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو alhjras39
السلام عليكم أخواني .. حبيت أعرض تجربتي للمنتج و الحمدلله المنتج اتى بثماره ... الوزن زاد بمقدار 5 كجم تقريبا خلال اسبوع واحد فقط و اخذت علبة ثانية و لكن لظروف عملي ما قدرت انتظم مثل المرة الاولى ولكن محافظ ع الوزن اللي وصلت له بعد الزيادة ... بس انا خبرت صاحبة المنتج بأنه العلبة صغيرة نسبيا يعني ما تكمل 10 ايام او بالكثير 12 يوم !! عموما المنتج فعال .. مع الشكر الجزيل لصاحبة المنتج بصراحة من زمان وانا احاول ازيد من الوزن بدون فايدة مع اني استخدمت من بعض منتجات الاعلانات المبوبة ف الجريدة ولكني ما استفدت منها شي ة والحمدلله الحين زاد بفضل الله اولا من ثم المنتج هالمنتج
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو madredista
مرحبا , انا استخدمت الخلطه وحاب اعرض تجربتي
بصراحه الخلطه رهيبه وتزيد الشهيه بشكل كبير لدرجة اني صرت اتعشى ثلاث مرات ف اليوم والحمدلله زاد وزني وكذا شخص لاحظوا هالشي
بعد ما جربت اخذت لاحد من الاهل وفي اول اسبوع من الاستخدام زاد وزنه 4 كيلو
والحين يقول اطلب لي مره ثانيه
مشكوره اختي وسيطة صلاله واتمنى لك التوفيق 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ
تجربه العضو جزيرة
أنا سبق وطرحت تجربتي مع المنتج ، الأسبوع الأول زاد وزني حوالي أربعه كيلو ، هذا الأسبوع الثاني بس للأسف ما انتظمت عليه لأني أعاني مشاكل مع أسناني لذلك خففت الأكل واجد عشان مايعوروني زيادة ، بعدني ما وزنت بس أتمنى إذا ما زايد ما ناقص 0 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو jamalgalp
انا طلبت ل حميتي
اول علبه صاااار فيها خدود وطالعه حليوووووه مره 
وطلبت لها علبه ثانيه بس ما زادت واجد لان م انتظمت بظروف دوامها ف الكليه


بس الخلطه م عليها كلام 
رووووووعه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
تجربه العضو جزيرة
الخلطة بصراحة شي خياااااااااااااال ، أنا كان الأكل بالنسبالي يعتبر معانااااااه وبكميات قلييييلة ولو أكلت قبل الغدا أو العشا شي بسيط خلاص شبعت ما أريد عشا ،،، الحين والله الشاهد شهيتي مفتوووحة والحمد لله وزني في ازدياد ملحوووظ ، الحين أمشي في الأسبوع الثاني وتقريبا زدت أول أسبوع4كيلو ،،، مشكووورة أختي وسيطة صلالة
سؤااااااااال للمجربين شو تحسوا أي مناطق زادت معكم ؟؟؟ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو قيود النفس
السلام عليكم
حبيت افيدكم بتجربتي يعني بأمانه فضييييييعه نتائجها أكبر إثبات لمصداقية ما سلف ذكره من وسيطة صلالة
وتبين ع فكره من أول أيام يعني في تمام أسبوع تحس بجد بتغيييرر ملحووووظ يحفزك للاستمرأر للوصول للوزن المطلوب والشهيه مش طبيعي تآكل بجنان ؤالجوع مستمر
أنا صارلي أسبوع وألحمدالله الوزن في ازدياد يعني زدت تقريبا 4 كيلو 


بس جد وسيطة انسانه تستحق ان الواحد يدعيلها من قلب لأنها تستاهل 
ربي يسعدها ويحقق كل اللي بخاطرها 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو هدوء القلب
الف الف شكر عزيزتي وسيطة صلاله 
إنسانه ذوق ف تعاملها ويكفي الصدق والامانه بكل ما تقدمه

بعد تجربتي للخلطة اشهد انها قمة ف الروعه ونتيجه سريعه ف زيادة الوزن وفتح الشهيه والله شاهد على ما اقول يدوووون مبالغه زاد وزني بشكل ملحوظ في فترة بسيطة مع العلم أني أخذها مرتين باليوم وبكميات قليله

يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي والله يكثر من امثالك 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو قافر بلا اثر 
السلام، عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت أعرض تجربتي و أشــكــر الأخت وسيطة صلالة على الموضوع الذي بالفعل يستحق ان يكون دائما مرفوع.

أبتديت في الخلطة من اسبوعين بالتمام .. وبصراحة لحد الحين ما وزنت عشان اشوف الفارق ، ولكن بالفعل حقا ان الخلطة لها مفعول ودور فعال في زيادة الـوزن. 

الشي الوحيد الي خلاني اكتشف ان الخلطة لها دور .. ليس بقياس وزني ، بل ملابسي الي صارت ضيقة ف الجوانب ..

المهم ألف شكر للأخت وسيطة صلالة .. وانا ان شاء الله راح ابدأ في مشوار الخلطة الثانية من باكر .. 

والامور بإذن لله طيبة .. وانا انصح الي يريد يزيد وزنــه يجرب الخلطة بكل ثقة .. بس يكون منتظم فيها .. 


اكرر شكري لكم .. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو قافر بلا اثر
شــكـلـهـا الأموور طيبه.. !

لكن العلبة الوحدة احسها تكفي لأقل من اسبوعين..

لــكــن بالفــعل فعــالة..

اخلص العلبة الاولـى .. وبروح اطلب الثانيــة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ
تجربه العضو قاتل بلا رحمه
يآخي الأمور طييييييييييييييييييبة 
احس نفسي ضخم

- - - Updated - - -

تااااااااااااااااابع التجارب

تجربه العضو ابو خليل
السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي

حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي عن هذي الخلطه العجيبه
انا واحد من الأعضاء الذين تواصلوا مع الأخت وسيطة صلاله عن طريق الرسائل النصيه
مباشرتا وطلبت علبه وحده وبأمانه بعد ايداع المبلغ تم ارسال العلبه واستلمتها من المكان المتفق عليه بمسقط

بصراحه كنت مشكك فالامر بس انا من النوع اللي يحب يجرب 
المهم ابتديت فالعلبه من الجمعه المغرب وكان وزني ...
واستمريت بأخذ ملعقه قبل كل وجبه
انا كنت من النوع اللي ياكل كثير وما يبين عندي يعني ما يزيد شي ابدا
وكنت سريع افقد وزني وصعب ارجعه
المهم ابتديت وتوكلت على الله وما رحت اوزن غير لما انقضى اسبوعين وخلصت العلبه
وبصراحه تفاجأت لما شفت وزني قفز 5 كيلو قاصر شوي بسيط
ما صدقت نفسي وقلت لازم اسوي رساله لأختي وسيطة صلاله اشكرها واطلب العلبه الثانيه
وما قصرت أختي وسيطة صلاله قالت الخلطه بعد يومين بتوصل وان شاء الله راح اتواصل معها يوم الأثنين

موفقه اختي الفاضله وبارك الله في زرقك 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ
تجربه العضو the love77
صباح الخير جميعا 
انا جربت الخلطة والحمد لله جدا جدا حقيقة استفدت منه وانفتحت شهيتي بالاضافة في تغير في وزني ولله الحمد 
وانصح الجميع لي يبي يزيد وزنه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو ام ضاري 
مساء الخير 
بعد تجربة الخلطة ما شآء الله الشهية انفتحت بشكل رهيب 
وطعم الخلطة مرآآ حلو وخاصة للاطفال 
بعد نهاية العلبة الاول بدت تبان اثار زيادة الوزن
وما شاء الله عليها الاخت وسيطة صلالة مرآآ ذوق وحتى بعد نهاية الاسبوع تسآل عن نتائج الخلطة
ربي يجزاك خير اختى الي عرفتينا على الخلطة الرهيبة هذي 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو رقمي 
هلا مسائكم عسل والحقيقه تقال والله الشاهد على ما اقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا ابتديت استخدم الخلطه من قبل شهر رمضان بأسبوع وكان وزني حينها 51 كيلو والحين ارتفع الوزن الى 63كيلو 
والحمد لله على كل حال الخلطه بجد روعه طعمها حلو والشهيه اتفتحت والناس اللى كانو من قبل يقولو لي ايش قيك هزلان وما تأكل وماتأكل الحين قالو شو جاك انتفخت وخف اشوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو it fiowre
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....
حبيت اعرض تجربتي و بكل امانة كلمة رووووعة قليلة على الخلطة لانها لذيذة الطعم و خفيفة و تفتحت الشهية و بالفعل تمد بالطاقة و النشاط... استعملتها لمدة اسبوع و نص والحمدلله زاد وزني 4 كيلو ... اختي الغالية وسيطة شكراااااا كثيرا على امانتك و حسن تعاملك و حبك للخير .. لانه فيه ناس عندهم خلطات و طرق و يخبوها عن الناس و انتي العكس تماما.. ربي يوفقك و يرزقك الخير دائما .. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو superd
السلام عليكم 
انا من بديت أكل الخلطه زاد وزني 2 كيلوا وطبعا اكل في اليوم مرتين الغداء مره والعشاء مره (يعني انا ما منتظم ) وما شاء الله الطعم رهيب والخلطه تفتح الشهيه ....
بشكل عام الخلطه ممتازه ....
نشكر أختنا وسيطة صلاله على الخلطه والله يوفقها ان شاء الله ... 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضوjustfeeling
هَــْـِْـْْـِلاّ بالكل
آنْــмєـــآ صارلي اسبوع وشوي استخدم الخلطه
وزني زاد مْـــωнσــنْ 55 الى 58

بصراحه فرحانه كثير لات وزني مايزيد بسهوله واكيد اذا استمريت راح يزيد اكثر

وفرحانه لاني صرت اكل مثل الناس شهيتي انفتحت بشكل ملحوووظ
الف سكر وسيطه صلاله وبامانه التعامل معاك مريح 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو m16m
منتج روعة والنتائج أروع
أنا إستخدمته صارلي إسبوع لكن الشهيه إنفتحت والحمد لله بنسبة 100%
شكر خاص للأخت وسيطة صلالة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ
تجربه العضو almohanad
لما شفت الموضوع الي كاتبتنه وسيطه صلاله والطريقه الي كانت كاتبه فيها الموضوع قررت أجرب هذا المنتج بما أنه طبيعي.
اليوم هو اليوم السادس :
1. زدت 2 كيلو (ليش 2كيلو بس؟؟؟) لأني أمسك نفسي عن الأكل حتى ما يزيد وزني بشكل سريع.
2. الخلطه طعمها لذيذ .
3. أنام بشكل عادي جدا وما أحس بتأثير سلبي من الخلطه.
4. بالنسبة لرجوع الوزن مثل السابق أو ثباته فهذا راح أخبركم عنه بعدين ان شاء الله.

في الختام تعرفوا إيش أفظل شي في هذا المنتج؟؟؟؟
أكيد الشخص الي يبيعه.
الاخت وسيطه صلاله هي تاجرة صادقة وأمينة في تعاملها مثل ما ذكروا الاخوان والاخوات الي سبقوني في تعليقاتهم على المنتج.
ما أعرف اذا كانت كلمة (تاجرة) هي الكلمة المناسبة لوصف هذي الانسانة لأن التجارة والربح والفلوس ليست أهم الاشياء عندها وانما استفادة الناس هي الاهم.
كانت تتواصل معي لتتأكد أن المنتج فعال وان وزني زاد (قليلين هم الاشخاص الي رايحين يتواصلوا معك بعد ما يبيعوك سلعة معينة).
لم أكتب هذا الرد المطول كإعلان للمنتج وانما أدعو الاخوان والأخوات لتجربة المنتج والتجربة بالفعل هي خير برهان. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو nasser oman
مشكوره الاخت وسيطة صلالة على الخلطه السحريه وا اقول هذا الكلام من كل ثقه لاني جربتها بنفسي طبعا انا انتظمت فيها ونتايج في اقل من اسبوع 2 كيلو زياده 
وثاني شي اشكر الاخت على تعاملها الممتاز معنا وانا انصح اي واحد يعاني من فقدان شهيه يجرب وما راح يخسر شي . للرفع... 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو ابو سمية2
بصرراحة عن تجربتي الشخصية للخلطة شي يجننن ما اتوقعت شهيتي راح تنفتح بقووة 
طول الوقت شهيتي مفتوحة للأكل عن جد خلطة رهيببة يعطيكي العافية يارب 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
[COLOR="#FF0000"]تجربه العضو نشمي ****ن
السلام عليكم. انا اخذت من هالمنتج. قبل رمضان باسبوعين. و بصراحه ما كنت مواضب صح وبمواعيد على اخذه. وما شفت نتيجه منه. وجزاها الله خير الاخت صاحبت الموضوع تواصلت معي ودلتني على الطريقه الفعليه والصحيحه واللي من خلالها تلاقي افضل النتائج. فوق مالمنتج طعمه حلوه. يفتح شهيتك بطريقه تستغرب بنفسك اشلون انك تقبل على الاكل بدون ما توقف وتحس على عمرك. 
مع اني برمضان توقفت عن استخدامه. الا انه شهيتي بقت مفتوحه حتى وانا ما استخدمه. 
باختصار التجربه خير برهان. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/COLOR
]تجربه العضو زهره المهاليل
مسااااء الخير 

مشكورة كثيــــــــــــــر اختي ع المنتج الصراحة اكثـــــــــــــر من روعة استخدمت العلبة الاولى خلال اسبوعين اشتهي كثير بالاكل وزاد وزني منتج رايع رايع واشتريت علبتين اخرى 
الصراحة انتي تاجرة صادقة والله يعطيك ع نيتك مشكورة كثييير لآن حسيت شي تغيير فحياتي طبعا للأحلى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو رقمي 
هلا والله مسائكم عطر الخريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بجد اشتريت الخلطه من عندهم وفي اول اسبوع والعلبه الاولى حسيت الشهيه زادت عندي والوزن ارتفع والجسم ينمو حتى انه اللي كان يقولي انت ليش ما تاكل ومالك ضعيف واللي واللي ؟ خلال 3ايام فقط قالو لي نشوفك متنت شو سر هذا الحمد لله وبتوفيقه نشكر الاخت اللي بادرت في هذا المنتج الطبيعي وخارج من المنتجات الكيميائيه والله على ما اقول شهيد 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو بونيتا
الخلطه رهيبه صارلي اسبوع ومرة حاسه عمري زاد 4 كيلو مع انه وزني زين بس حبيت شوي ازيد وقدرت مع هذي الخلطه الرهيبه
لك الف شكر الغالية وسيطة صلالة فعلا انه تعاملها ذوق وصادقه وتاجرة متميزة

يعطيج الف عافيه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تجربه العضو زعيم وادي الذياب

منتج جميل 
انا اشتريت علبه واحد وبصراحه ماعليه كلام يفتح الشهيه وخلال اسبوع واحد زاد وزني 4كيلو 
انا انصحكم بانه المنتج حلووو وراح ينفعكم كثير وخاصه النحيفين راح يتعدل جسمهم 100% 
وانا اقول هذا الكلام لاني مجرب وبدون مبالغه 
تحيه خاصه لوسيطة صلاله 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ

تجربه العضو زعيم وادي الذياب
بصراحه منتج حلوووووووو 
اول شي طبيعي 
اول تجربه لي كانت امس من المنتج 
جربت ملعقه قبل الغداء بس يوم تقدر تاكل اكل يفتح الشهيه بشكل ماتتصور 
شكرا لوسيطة صلاله 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــ

- - - Updated - - -

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
السلآم علييكم 
كيف الحآآل خيتو عسآآج بخير 
كل عآآم وآنت بخير وعسسآج من العآآيدين 
متآخرة بس آنشغلنآآ بالدوآآمات ودغلآت النآآس على العيد من الوزن الي زآآد ههههه
الحمدلله مع هالخلطة زآآد وزني 10 كيلو وهذا بفضل الله ثم بفضلك وهالمنتج الرهيب 
واحب اقول لنآآس الي ممكن تقول ان الخلطة ما فادتهم من اول علبة ويهونون عنها نصيحة اخت استمروا عليها 
وخذوآ حالتي عبرة آنا من النآآس الي تحرق سعرات حرارية اكثر من الي تكسبها و وزني كان مآسأة بحد ذآته
واحتاج الامر مني اربع علب حتى اشوف النتيجة الرائعة
وربي تستهل الخلطة تصبرون عليها لان نتيجها رهيبة من قلب والله الشهاد على كلامي

- - - Updated - - -

وهذي بعد تجربه جديده للعضو تابورا

السلام عليكم 
بكل أمانة الحمد لله أنا استعملت هذه الخلطة وفتحت شهيتي في الأكل بعد ما كانت معاناة, وزاد وزني تقريبا 6 كيلو خلال 3 أسابيع . والحين طلبت 4 علب غير أتمنى أوصل في الوزن المناسب. ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ
وهذي بعد تجربه جديده للعضو الهايبري
والله امانتا لحد الحين اكل اكثر من كل مره بس بنجوف لين جدام يارب اوصل للوزن المطلوب
بس من ناحية كمية الاكل فهو زايد عن المعتاد 
اما عن الشهيه احس اني يوعانه بس ف نفس الوقت بطني مليااان مافيه فراغ
اهم شي عندي ان عدد الوجبات زادن قبل بس اكل سندويجه واحده واشبع احينه اكل اكثر عن اول 
وقبل بس كاكاو واحد ويشبعني 5 ساعات احينه الكاكاو صار مزه 
صار لي استخدمها من ايام معدوده حتى ما كملت اسبوع بخبركم ان شا الله من اخلص العلبه جم بزيد بس ماتوقع ازيد وايد لاني صعب ازيد بصراحه 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــ
هذي تجربه للعضو deep sorrow
الحمد لله مع هذا المنتج زاد وزني بما يقارب 3 كيلو وأكلي أصبح منتظم في غضون ثلاثة أسابيع..
جزاك الله خيرا وسيطة صلالة وبإنتظار الدفعة الأخرى...

- - - Updated - - -

هذي تجارب الخلطه في منتدى سعودي من عضوات سعوديات
والي تريد رابط المنتدى تراسلني 

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلع2010 » 
مرحباااا
حبيت اكتب عن تجربتي للخلطه انا استخدمت علبه والحمدالله انفتحت شهيتي بعد ماكنت بسرعه اشبع وزاد وزنني بشكل ملحوظ ماشاء الله والحين حابه بعد استخدم علبه ثانيه 
علشان اوصل للوزن اللي ابيه
شكراا لكك ماقصرتي افدتيني كثيرر .. [/SIZE]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ
تابع تجارب بنات السعوديه

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديما بندر » 
انا بكتب تجربتي الناجحه بس بفرد بعض النقاط
انا طلبت علبتين وهي ذكرت ان العلبة تكفي 15 يوم صراحه عطتني الطريقة وهي ملعقة على الريق وقبل الفطور وقبل الغداء وقبل العشاء وبما اني لاشغل ولامشغله اصحى الظهر فصرت اكنسل ملعقتين واخذ ملعقتين بس اول مااصحى الظهر والمغرب وفعلا سمنت وشهيتي زادت وصرت اكمل عشاي وبعد ساعه اجوع لاحظوا اني كنت ماكمل نصف الصحن مع اني بس اخذ ملعقتين باليوم 
عموما انها مفيده وفاتحه للشهيه بس ماتكفي العلبة15 يوم للي ياخذ اربع ملاعق
واول ماوزنت كان 49وبعد ماخلصت العلبة الاولى في 9ايام صار وزني 52 واللحين بدات العلبة الثانية بس اخذ ملعقة وحده
وان شاء الله يثبت الوزن وللامانه تعاملها جدا راقي ومحترمه وتحاول توصل لك باقرب وقت وبالطريقة اللي ابيها 
شكرا لك لحل مشكله كانت تؤرقني 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تابع تجارب بنات السعوديه
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Drop of magic » 
السلام عليكم 
رجعت اكتب تجربتي مع المنتج العجيب 
انا اخذت علبتين من الاخت 
وتقريبا لي اسبوع او اسبوع نص من خلصت العلبتين 
قبل وزني كان بين 44 و 45 والحين بين 51 و 52 
الحمدلله جدا مبسوطة بالنتيجه وهذي اول مره بحياتي
اوصل للخمسين مع اني جربت اشيااء كثير بس ماكان فيه زياده ملحوظه بهالشكل وخلال هالمدة القصيره 
الحمدلله ماندمت ابدا اني طلبتها لانها فعلا حل مضمون 
الف الف شكر لك ياعسل 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ



تابع تجارب بنات السعوديه
إقتباس »
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mrt » 
السلام عليكم ..
حابه اكتب تجربتي جداَ الخلطه رووعه 
انا اخذت علبتين وزودتني 7 كيلو ونص ولي فتره من تركتها وجسمي مثل ماهو 
الحمدالله رضيت بالنتيجه وسبق ماخليت شي الا اخذته عشان اسمن 
وتعامل الاخت ذوق ورائع وحبوبه ماشاء الله 
الف شكر اختي على تعاملك وحرصك

----------


## وسيطة صلاله

رابط الموضوع في سبلة عمان
هناك مئات الردود من الاعضاء
معروض اشهر واقوى خلطة لزيادة الوزن في اسبوع من 3 الى 9 كليو + توجد كثيرررر من التجارب

وهناك موضوع اقدم منه ايضا بعشرات الاف المشاهدات والردود
معروض مع هالمنتج الطبيعي ودع النحافه في اسبوع من 3الى 9 كيلو+ توجد الكثيرررر من التجارب

وايضامعروض تم اضافه تجارب جديده ص3 و4 ( اشهر منتج طبيعي لزياده الوزن في اسبوع من 3 الي 9 كيلو مضمووون + تجااارب

- - - Updated - - -

الخلطة نبيعها منذ سنوات طويلة والحمد لله الاقبال في تزايد دائما
الخلطة مصرح بها من وزارة التجارة والصناعة العمانية
لارسال صورة التصريح الوزاري تواصل واتس اب

لدينا زبائن من كل الوطن العربي من البحرين الى المغرب العربي

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## ام غايوتى

يرجى اضافة صور الخلطة للموضوع

*يرجى التسجيل بهذا الرابط للحصول على عضوية تاجرة وتتمكنى من عرض منتجاتك :
للراغبات بالحصول على عضوية التاجرة .... ضعي هنا طلبك للتنفيذ
*

----------

